# How to pay for apps on Android Market place ?



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2012)

The only payment method offered is "Google Wallet", but when I try to add a card, I'm told my "instrument is not valid" ...

How do I pay for stuff ?

Thanks ..


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you got a google account first off? If not, you need to set that up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Have you got a google account first off? If not, you need to set that up.


I had one once but a bogus payment went out of it once so I shut it down ..
I suppose I'd better sign up again ...


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2012)

If you want to buy apps i think that's the only option at the minute.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2012)

Darn. I now realise I don't know where my driving license is ..


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2012)

If you are on a contract - I think they can add it to the bill.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2012)

I think I need to rejoin Google checkout - hopefully my driving licence will appear over the next few days - along with my swipe card to get into the bike shed at work. 
Most of the apps I want are frivolous anyway.


----------



## c01642 (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought the whole point of android is that you dont pay you just steal what you need.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2012)

We're only talking about a few quid here and there ... I'm amazed they can make a profit at that price level.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2012)

Why do you need a driving license?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2012)

They want evidence of identity - probably because my Google checkout account was compromised years ago - some game credits were bought - I was never charged.
i would far sooner use paypal or something ..

Oh well, I suppose it's either Apple or Google that owns your whole life ..


----------

